# Concrete Driveway



## Mulligan (Mar 17, 2004)

Anyone here ever concreted a driveway??


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

Many many of them


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Have a specific question for us Mulligan?


----------



## Mulligan (Mar 17, 2004)

I was wondering what type of concerte used...Basically the process to do it...I've done general searches on google but the project seems like all other in that everyone suggests a different way of doing it...


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

Typically 3500psi concrete is used at 4-6" depth with fiber mesh, rebar, or 6x6 wire mesh. Compacted earth beneath or 2" gravel. Control joints at 8-10' spacing both ways.
Rent form stakes and use 2x6 to form it up - rent an eye level for elevations.
Anything more specific?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I do a few myself, I add a 12" footer around the perimeter and expansion joints around 10-12 ft. If the grade is less than 12-1/4, I add a 1/2" -1" crown to the screed for drainage.


----------

